# Recently registered with Revenue.ie and have query.



## Mrs. Doyle (17 Jan 2010)

As above, we registered recently with PAYE anytime.  When I try to look at previous years 2009, 2008, 2007  I'm getting this message "Unfortunately we cannot process your request as you have an active income tax registration in addition to PAYE".  Can anyone explain to me what exactly this means?  They don't appear to have a Help option.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daxve (17 Jan 2010)

You are currently registered for Income Tax self assessment (trade income, rental income etc.) on Revenue's systems therefore you cannot use PAYE anytime you have to use ROS. If you no longer have any income outside the PAYE system totaling more than €3150 per annum ring your tax district and ask them to ceases your self assessed registration they will probably want confirmation in writing.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (17 Jan 2010)

Thanks for your reply.  I wrote to them in October and confirmed that it was only as a result of a share purchase that we made in 2006 that we were included in the self assessment category and when I look at the Anytime they have noted the correspondence.

I called in to them recently and they gave me a form to complete so I suppose I will still need to fill this in despite writing to them previously?


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (15 Jan 2012)

Yet again we have a problem with looking at Anytime on Revenue site.  We can view each year except 2010 and get the following message:
*
"Unfortunately we cannot process your request.  Please contact the Anytime Helpdesk at ........... for further assistance in respect of the year that you have selected.  Alternatively you may wish to select another year".*

As we are no longer registered for self assessment can anyone tell me why just 2010 would give this message and we can view 2012, 2011, 2009 etc.?


----------



## dewdrop (27 Feb 2012)

I recently attempted to register for PAYE anytime. Got back the PIN but when i tried to access a message came up "your personal records are unavailable. we are unable to make PAYE services in PAYE Anytime available to you. Any ideas of what to do now?


----------



## currasilla (14 Oct 2015)

Hi I have the same problem dating back to 2009 re rental, I claimed rent relief  on a house share in dublin but wasn't aware I could not as I was getting trs on my main house. The matter was sorted & cleared up with revenue.ie (when explained I needed to rent 2/3 nights a week for work purposes as travelling 4 hrs to work & back was unsustainable & cheaper to rent a room & did not own the property, I had to prove with letter from landlord et ) which resulted me paying back the rent relief owed.  Now when I log in its telling me I gave an active income registration? Could this still be the reason it's telling me I've an active income registration, if so What form do I need to complete to stop this. I have all the correspondence from revenue stating the matter was closed
Thanks


----------

